# Push TMAX 100 2 stops?



## Buckster (Sep 21, 2009)

So, I'm happily shooting portraits with TMAX 400 BW 120 rolls in my Mamiya C330 in a home-brew studio setting metered with my Sekonic L-558R, and then as I'm preparing to send them out for developing, I notice that one of them was actually TMAX 100 instead of 400.

So it's underexposed by 2 stops. What can I expect as a result if I have this pushed 2 stops in development?

Just for giggles, here's a shot of my C330 taken with my 40D:


----------



## Early (Sep 22, 2009)

You'll probably get more grain and contrast than you'd want, but what the heck.

Nice fun camera.  Very smooth shutter, them, and very hand holdable.  Do you have the prism finder and grip for it?


----------



## Buckster (Sep 22, 2009)

Early said:


> You'll probably get more grain and contrast than you'd want, but what the heck.


Thanks, I think I can live with that.  At least it'll be an interesting and educational experience!  I'll find out soon enough, I reckon. :thumbup:



Early said:


> Nice fun camera.  Very smooth shutter, them, and very hand holdable.  Do you have the prism finder and grip for it?


Yeah, I love this camera.  I have a finder, but it's a mirror not prism, and I don't really use it.  I've got a split-image grid screen on it that works really well for my focusing purposes.   Have a full flash grip but mostly shoot from a tripod anyway, and an 80mm lens (it's wearing the 105mm in the photo).


----------

